

Did Google Go Too Far? - loupereira
http://www.businessinsider.com/police-say-a-google-tip-about-child-abuse-led-to-arrest-2014-8

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687)

